# Steri Stumpi Base Clone - Just Add Flavour



## RainstormZA

It appears that there is more than one base recipe to work off from. Post your recipes and I will add them here, providing you actually let me know if you want it on the list.

Another thing to note - please add the abbrievations to concentrates such as CAP, TFA, FW, FA, LA, etc...


Remix of TKO Blue Milk - Andre
Milkshake Base - Rude Rudi
Wicked Milk - @Vino1718 
B-Milk - ???
Steri Stumpie Cream Soda - @Moerse Rooikat
Chocolate Steri Stumpie - @Moerse Rooikat

_________________________________________________________​
ORIGINAL POST


> Let's get our thinking caps on and create this recipe
> 
> @Dietz @Rude Rudi @KZOR @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Paul33
> 
> Don't feel offended if I didn't remember to tag you - just not sure who else diys juice.
> 
> My take on the actual recipe works out to the following
> 
> Full cream milk
> Flavouring
> Vanilla
> Evaporated milk?
> Sugar or syrup
> Sweetener?
> And you're welcome.
> 
> Let's start brainstorming!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I never tasted it, but definitely want to now. Tagging a few more DIYers @Spyro @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I never tasted it, but definitely want to now. Tagging a few more DIYers @Spyro @Moerse Rooikat



I've never tried a blue steristumpie. I hear its Wix bubblegum flavoured?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Spyro said:


> I've never tried a blue steristumpie. I hear its Wix bubblegum flavoured?



Yeah I was a kid when we had so many flavours. My brother's favourite was bubblegum - I was in between the strawberry and chocolate one. 

Now I only see banana, strawberry and chocolate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

@Dietz info on Steri Stumpie milkshake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

As I have the @bjorncoetsee recipe, I would prefer not to delve into this development - Bjorn's recipe is spot on and I do not want to give any "secrets" away...

My venture into Bubblegum is rather limited I'm afraid. I made a bubblegum milk early in my DIY journey and, although it was pretty food, it is not really an ADV profile for me - rather a occasional vape. The main problem with it is off course the fact that anything bubblegum sticks in your wicks forever...

This is one I developed and it worked well until I got bored with it:

*Bubblegum Milk*
Bubblegum (Cly) 3.00% - probably too high and would bring this down to 1.5%
Dairy Milk (TPA) 4.00%
Malted Milk (TPA) 1.00%
VBIC (TPA) 1.00%

Feel free to try, tweak and improve...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz

Spyro said:


> I've never tried a blue steristumpie. I hear its Wix bubblegum flavoured?


IVe tried it and the 1st thing I can pin is the "Wicks" Bubblegum and possibly milk/condensed milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Once in the public domain, always in the public domain. In any event, the DIY market and the commercial juice market are separate and distinct for the most part. And it is marked as a remix of TKO Blue Milk. Below is the version of the the recipe I downloaded. Have never mixed it as it is not my taste.

TFA Dairy Milk 2.0 %
CLY Bubblegum 1.9 %
TFA Malted Milk 0.75 %
OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
CAP Super Sweet 0.5 %
CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 0.5 %
WS-23 (20%) 0.5 %
FA Meringue 0.4 %

Steep for 4 days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Here is a solid base I have been using - just add the falvour, ie Bubblegum at 1.5, etc

*Milkshake Base *
0.75% (TPA) Bavarian Cream 
1.5% (FA) Cream Fresh 
1% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream 
1.25% (FA) Meringue 
0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet 
0.75% (FA) Vienna Cream

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Thanks @Andre and @Rude Rudi for your contributions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

Rude Rudi said:


> Here is a solid base I have been using - just add the falvour, ie Bubblegum at 1.5, etc
> 
> *Milkshake Base *
> 0.75% (TPA) Bavarian Cream
> 1.5% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 1% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream
> 1.25% (FA) Meringue
> 0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 0.75% (FA) Vienna Cream



Thank you for this. Would it be possible to sub HS French Vanilla Ice Cream with VBIC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Rude Rudi said:


> Here is a solid base I have been using - just add the falvour, ie Bubblegum at 1.5, etc
> 
> *Milkshake Base *
> 0.75% (TPA) Bavarian Cream
> 1.5% (FA) Cream Fresh
> 1% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream
> 1.25% (FA) Meringue
> 0.25% (CAP) Super Sweet
> 0.75% (FA) Vienna Cream


dam now i have to go shopping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

JB1987 said:


> Thank you for this. Would it be possible to sub HS French Vanilla Ice Cream with VBIC?



Do you mean TFA VBIC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Rude Rudi said:


> Do you mean TFA VBIC?



Yes TFA VBIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I once tested TFA, FW and Cap VBICs, along with HS FVIC and IC, Cly Ice Cream, TFA VB Gelato, LB VIC and FA Vienna Cream, all side by side. They are all quite different imo. There is nothing that tastes quite like TFA VBIC. And I don't just mean from the pepper. VBIC and HS FVIC are in the same ballpark and I think you could freely sub any of the brands I listed above except for FA Vienna and HS Ice Cream, you would need to add a vanilla to those. I don't think you will get the same result with subs but you will probably get an acceptable result.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

JB1987 said:


> Yes TFA VBIC



If you like TFA VBIC, then sure but up it to 3 or so.
A suitable alternative to HS would be LB, flavour wise or FW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Mb we can add shisha vanilla to the mix I'm currently working on a pineapple cream cookie and the shisha just really brings out that vanilla creamy tone I'll check my recipe tonight but i think it's at a 3% but probably going to drop it to a 2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

First post updated, please have a quick look and tell me if it's OK.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Looks Good to me @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Hi guys, 

I've removed some posts at the request of the OP to try and keep this thread on topic for the intended use.

When you guys have decided you have found the definitive "Blue Sterie Stumpi" juice please make sure to tag me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

Some interesting ideas in this forum.. If i think sterri stumpi what comes to mind is milky tones not so much ice cream tones as you would expect with a traditional milkshake. 

I would venture to say a good starting point for a base will be as follow: 

Tfa sweet cream (OG) 2%
Ooo milky tones 1.25 
Fa Coco 0.25 (adds that watery, milky texture)
Cap super sweet 0.65% ish 
Tfa vanillin 1.5%

I fear however than any of the traditional milkshake flavours will most certaily over power the milky tones and may be a lost cause altogether; milky tones are very delicate. 

I am not a fan of combining wintergreen profiles like Wicks with creams.... Its wierd for me. 

But having tried almost every bubblegum concentrate in the market i can say with confidence that the wimpy blue profile eludes me still to this day. 

I have had some success building the bubblegum generically... A nice deep google search will shed some light on how to go about doing that 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501

This recipe worked quite well for a few friends that are always coming back for more. 

Wicked Milk : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2033811/Wicked Milk v2

1.65% Bubblegum (Cly) 
1.50% Condensed Milk (Purilum) 
1.00% Cream Fresh (FA) 
3.00% Dairy Milk (TPA) 
1.00% Super Sweet (CAP) 
2.00% Sweet Cream (TPA) 
0.50% WS-23 20% 

Flavor total: 10.65%
Full credit goes to @Vino1718 

B_Milk (this slightly modified version is also working ok):

1.75% Bubblegum (Cly) 
1.25% Malted Milk (TPA) 
1.00% Cream Fresh (FA) 
3.00% Dairy Milk (TPA) 
0.5% Super Sweet (CAP) 
2.00% Sweet Cream (CAP) 
0.25% WS-23 20% optional 

Steep for at least a week for both versions. 
If you wish to reduce amount of sweetener, add some Meringue (FA) and Marshmallow (FA) about 0.5% each.

Some people even mentioning adding Root Beer (TPA) @ small percentage to get a foamy feel. 
Anybody have some experience or toughts on that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DS_vaper

Hey guys I c allot of people stand behind the cly bubble gum for it true bubble gummy taste. From where could one order it? Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

DS_vaper said:


> Hey guys I c allot of people stand behind the cly bubble gum for it true bubble gummy taste. From where could one order it? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@DS_vaper You can buy from here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Thank you guys for all your contributions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Awesome thanks @Dietz will save this to my shopping list

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

Its a good wicks bubblegum concentrate although linear. I would not really go as far as saying a true bubblegum tho


DS_vaper said:


> Hey guys I c allot of people stand behind the cly bubble gum for it true bubble gummy taste. From where could one order it? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Andre said:


> Once in the public domain, always in the public domain. In any event, the DIY market and the commercial juice market are separate and distinct for the most part. And it is marked as a remix of TKO Blue Milk. Below is the version of the the recipe I downloaded. Have never mixed it as it is not my taste.
> 
> TFA Dairy Milk 2.0 %
> CLY Bubblegum 1.9 %
> TFA Malted Milk 0.75 %
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 0.5 %
> WS-23 (20%) 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.4 %
> 
> Steep for 4 days.


tasted this this weakened. and wow what a winner so good i had to do the orders 
will mix my own in the week 
thanks @Dietz 
just to make sure this is the one you did not change any thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> tasted this this weakened. and wow what a winner so good i had to do the orders
> will mix my own in the week
> thanks @Dietz
> just to make sure this is the one you did not change any thing?


Yup, thats the one. I just left out the OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 % as I do not have that concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dietz said:


> Yup, thats the one. I just left out the OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 % as I do not have that concentrate.


nou te laat kla bestell

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i was thinking this 
steri stumpi cream soda
tfa dairy milk 2%
cly cream soda 2%
tfa malted milk 0.75%
ooo cream milky undertone 0.5%
cap super sweet 0.5%
cap vbic 0.5%
ws 23(1020%) 0.5%
fa meringue 0.4%
will it work i will know by Friday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zandernwn

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i was thinking this
> steri stumpi cream soda
> tfa dairy milk 2%
> cly cream soda 2%
> tfa malted milk 0.75%
> ooo cream milky undertone 0.5%
> cap super sweet 0.5%
> cap vbic 0.5%
> ws 23(1020%) 0.5%
> fa meringue 0.4%
> will it work i will know by Friday


I have been trying so hard to get a proper sparletta cream soda... So far most CS flavours turnout to taste like an overflavoured sweeto version of godsknows what other countries believe that cream soda tastes like. 

I have triend every mainstream concentrate there is

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

zandernwn said:


> I have been trying so hard to get a proper sparletta cream soda... So far most CS flavours turnout to taste like an overflavoured sweeto version of godsknows what other countries believe that cream soda tastes like.
> 
> I have triend every mainstream concentrate there is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


CLY is closest i found. Stay away from TFA unless you like wet cardboard.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

zandernwn said:


> I have been trying so hard to get a proper sparletta cream soda... So far most CS flavours turnout to taste like an overflavoured sweeto version of godsknows what other countries believe that cream soda tastes like.
> 
> I have triend every mainstream concentrate there is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Similar situation to the actual Cream Soda Drink, Its something completely different internationally from what we know cream soda as.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

zandernwn said:


> I have been trying so hard to get a proper sparletta cream soda.


It's a very hard flavour to nail down. I still haven't managed to. But I have identified the primary profiles in Creme Soda, i think:

- Cream (well, yeah)
- Vanilla
- Rose (surprised, but that's what it is - it's definitely there)
- Cola (miniscule amount)

As for concentrates to build up those profiles... no idea yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn

aktorsyl said:


> It's a very hard flavour to nail down. I still haven't managed to. But I have identified the primary profiles in Creme Soda, i think:
> 
> - Cream (well, yeah)
> - Vanilla
> - Rose (surprised, but that's what it is - it's definitely there)
> - Cola (miniscule amount)
> 
> As for concentrates to build up those profiles... no idea yet.


So a generic cream soda flavour is made using creme and vanilla.. The cola makes sense as lemon and orange oils are commonly used

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

zandernwn said:


> So a generic cream soda flavour is made using creme and vanilla.. The cola makes sense as lemon and orange oils are commonly used
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Correct, and the rose is what distinguishes the South African creme soda from others, I've found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zandernwn

aktorsyl said:


> Correct, and the rose is what distinguishes the South African creme soda from others, I've found.


Very interesting

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i was thinking this
> steri stumpi cream soda
> tfa dairy milk 2%
> cly cream soda 2%
> tfa malted milk 0.75%
> ooo cream milky undertone 0.5%
> cap super sweet 0.5%
> cap vbic 0.5%
> ws 23(1020%) 0.5%
> fa meringue 0.4%
> will it work i will know by Friday


the cly cream soda is strong need to be mixed at 1.5% and not 2% 
will test in the week if i can vape the 50ml i made 

here is a chock one 
tfa dairy milk 2%
tfa double chocolate 5%
tfa malted milk 0.75%
ooo cream milky undertone 0.5%
cap super sweet 0.5%
cap vbic 0.5%
ws 23(1020%) 0.5%
fa meringue 0.4%
will test wen i can

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> Similar situation to the actual Cream Soda Drink, Its something completely different internationally from what we know cream soda as.


Correct. I was told that the UK Cream soda tastes completely different to our SA version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> the cly cream soda is strong need to be mixed at 1.5% and not 2%
> will test in the week if i can vape the 50ml i made


I shall await my sample (of the cream Soda)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dietz said:


> I shall await my sample (of the cream Soda)


wanneer kom jy dit haal of moet ek dit vir jou bring. satedag?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> wanneer kom jy dit haal of moet ek dit vir jou bring. satedag?


Nee se jy my? Ek nou weer my Wiele terug, so ek mind nie om in te Pop by jou nie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dietz said:


> Nee se jy my? Ek nou weer my Wiele terug, so ek mind nie om in te Pop by jou nie!


werk 10pm tot 6am die week maak n draai saterdag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

zandernwn said:


> I have been trying so hard to get a proper sparletta cream soda... So far most CS flavours turnout to taste like an overflavoured sweeto version of godsknows what other countries believe that cream soda tastes like.



ZAC Cream Soda. Trust me on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, the ZAC is good. It's a very concentration-specific flavour, too much or too little and it doesn't work well. But find the sweet spot for your palate and it's a good base to work from. I've also heard good things about the Cloud Burst and have it but haven't tested extensively yet. 

These two are at least pukka Saffie cream sodas. Any North American brand will give you the vanilla syrup/soda water/cream mix that they call cream soda. Ours is the rose/floral-based Asian version which originated in Thailand afaik. Surprisingly, both of the SA flavours are very dark. I would have always pictured cream soda (our SA one) to be a clear or light-flavoured concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

ivc_mixer said:


> ZAC Cream Soda. Trust me on this.


I have tried it 

It didnt quite do it for me.. Still too much of that sweeto cream soda note. I have tried it from fractional to absurdly high with no luck

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Added recipes to the list and updated in first post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Anyone tried cly creamsoda? I really like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

@bjorncoetsee look at the first post for the cream soda profile. Moerse Rooikat has made one with cly cream soda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

bjorncoetsee said:


> Anyone tried cly creamsoda? I really like it


yes look at my post a bit back 
like it to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

zandernwn said:


> I have tried it
> 
> It didnt quite do it for me.. Still too much of that sweeto cream soda note. I have tried it from fractional to absurdly high with no luck



I have tried a number of Cream Sodas and this was the one that was the closest to the SA CS flavour compared to the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

So long before TKO released their Blue milk, I made a bubble gum steristumpi which i thought was quite good but very sweet...

If i look now, its probably due to the high % i used...lol

Bubblegum CAP 7%
Vanilla Shisha INW 3%
Vanilla Swirl TFA 3%
Vanilla Bean IC 4%

It smelled and tasted to me like a decent bubblegum milkshake, can probably change those % down alot and it will come out even better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

StompieZA said:


> So long before TKO released their Blue milk, I made a bubble gum steristumpi which i thought was quite good but very sweet...



To be honest, I have tried TKO Blue Milk and it is also very sweet, too sweet for me. I want a bubblegum milkshake without needing to drink a cup of bitter coffee to rid myself of the sweetness. Well, that's actually true of most juices, hence why I almost never use any sweeteners. 

Will try this one with lesser %'s but need to get CAP Bubblegum. How does it compare to CLY Bubblegum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

ivc_mixer said:


> To be honest, I have tried TKO Blue Milk and it is also very sweet, too sweet for me. I want a bubblegum milkshake without needing to drink a cup of bitter coffee to rid myself of the sweetness. Well, that's actually true of most juices, hence why I almost never use any sweeteners.
> 
> Will try this one with lesser %'s but need to get CAP Bubblegum. How does it compare to CLY Bubblegum?



Havent tried CLY Bubblegum but from what i read up its WAY better and more authentic than CAP Bubblegum. CLY will also use a way lower % than CAP from what i read somewhere. So it might actually be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

I've got this one copied in my notes but not sure who it belongs to. 

Bubblegum (CLY) 1.65%
Malted Milk (TPA) 1.25%
Bavarian cream (TPA) 0.5%
Meringue (FA) 0.75%
Marshmallow (TPA) 0.5%
Super Sweet (0.5%)
Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%
Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Strontium said:


> I've got this one copied in my notes but not sure who it belongs to.
> 
> Bubblegum (CLY) 1.65%
> Malted Milk (TPA) 1.25%
> Bavarian cream (TPA) 0.5%
> Meringue (FA) 0.75%
> Marshmallow (TPA) 0.5%
> Super Sweet (0.5%)
> Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%
> Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%



That is my recipe , the one i took down but someone still went ahead and posted it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

bjorncoetsee said:


> That is my recipe , the one i took down but someone still went ahead and posted it


Do you want it removed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RainstormZA said:


> Do you want it removed?


If he posted it in the public domain and someone took it from there... not much that can be done in that case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

aktorsyl said:


> If he posted it in the public domain and someone took it from there... not much that can be done in that case.



That's very true... Like my peppermint crisp clone. What @Andre has stated - once in the public domain, always in the public domain. It's not like we're gonna make money - usually personal use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gersh

zandernwn said:


> I have been trying so hard to get a proper sparletta cream soda... So far most CS flavours turnout to taste like an overflavoured sweeto version of godsknows what other countries believe that cream soda tastes like.
> 
> I have triend every mainstream concentrate there is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I just seen a friend post this on my Facebook wall.. she is a bit of a foodie... so maybe it’s just crazy enough to work

View attachment 136874
View attachment 136874

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Gersh said:


> I just seen a friend post this on my Facebook wall.. she is a bit of a foodie... so maybe it’s just crazy enough to work
> 
> View attachment 136874
> View attachment 136874


Problem with attachments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gersh



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zandernwn

Gersh said:


>


Jip traditionally it is but is supplemented nowadays with lemon/orange oils etc so it morphed quite a bit from how it was made in the olden days

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hamzitogp

Strontium said:


> I've got this one copied in my notes but not sure who it belongs to.
> 
> Bubblegum (CLY) 1.65%
> Malted Milk (TPA) 1.25%
> Bavarian cream (TPA) 0.5%
> Meringue (FA) 0.75%
> Marshmallow (TPA) 0.5%
> Super Sweet (0.5%)
> Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%
> Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hamzitogp

hi do u by any chance know foe how many ml is that recipe I wanna try it .thanking u in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Recipes work regardless of how many ml you mix. That is the general idea of using percentages rather than fixed volume amounts. 2% is 2% whether you mix 10ml or a litre.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja

Andre said:


> Once in the public domain, always in the public domain. In any event, the DIY market and the commercial juice market are separate and distinct for the most part. And it is marked as a remix of TKO Blue Milk. Below is the version of the the recipe I downloaded. Have never mixed it as it is not my taste.
> 
> TFA Dairy Milk 2.0 %
> CLY Bubblegum 1.9 %
> TFA Malted Milk 0.75 %
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.5 %
> CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 0.5 %
> WS-23 (20%) 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.4 %
> 
> Steep for 4 days.


Anyone made this? Is it good? I really need some tko in my life now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ShortCutNinja said:


> Anyone made this? Is it good? I really need some tko in my life now




I have made this several times and really like it. I think that it will be a bit of a Marmite type juice. You will either love it or hate it. It has a very distinctive flavour. The CLY Bubblegum which is similar ,if not exactly the same as all the SA bubblegum flavours, is a very accurate Wicks bubblegum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I used this recipe

Bubblegum (CLY) 1.65%
Malted Milk (TPA) 1.25%
Bavarian cream (TPA) 0.5%
Meringue (FA) 0.75%
Marshmallow (TPA) 0.5%
Super Sweet (0.5%)
Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%
Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I used this recipe
> 
> Bubblegum (CLY) 1.65%
> Malted Milk (TPA) 1.25%
> Bavarian cream (TPA) 0.5%
> Meringue (FA) 0.75%
> Marshmallow (TPA) 0.5%
> Super Sweet (0.5%)
> Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%
> Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%


Looks delightful , I will give it a try when I'm properly back in my ''cave'' ,renovations nearly finished !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping-J

Well I see there is a few that want to try different Cream Soda Shakes, this is my mix and my Wife likes is a lot, for me it taste like citronella oil ( LoL ) but go ahead and try it, it does taste very close to Streri Stumpi Creamsoda. 3 day steep is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

